# ECNL Texas snub ... ?



## Chris Knight

I hope you'll excuse my ignorance of the intricacies of the unfortunate (and rather ridiculous in my opinion) situation for those of you in SoCal ... 
But why aren't there any solid SoCal clubs attending ECNL Texas next month?


----------



## Dubs

Chris Knight said:


> I hope you'll excuse my ignorance of the intricacies of the unfortunate (and rather ridiculous in my opinion) situation for those of you in SoCal ...
> But why aren't there any solid SoCal clubs attending ECNL Texas next month?


California teams cannot travel as we are still in a stay at home order.  Soccer is not essential and therefore any clubs in CA are not supposed to travel at all... Therefore... no Texas ECNL for CA teams.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Chris Knight said:


> I hope you'll excuse my ignorance of the intricacies of the unfortunate (and rather ridiculous in my opinion) situation for those of you in SoCal ...
> But why aren't there any solid SoCal clubs attending ECNL Texas next month?


Refer back to that unfortunate and rather ridiculous situation”.... most olders haven’t played a legit game in almost 10 months


----------



## GT45

So Cal teams are usually in high school season right now so the So Cal ECNL teams historically do not attend the winter ECNL Showcases.


----------



## Speed

you have a link?


----------



## GeekKid

Speed said:


> you have a link?











						ECNL Girls
					

Date: February 13-15, 2016  Age Groups: U15 - U17 National Event, U14 Showcase & JR ECNL Event | Team List  Facility: Meyer Park | 7700 Cypresswood Drive, Spring, Texas 77379  Resource: Game Day Check-List: National Events  Schedule: The schedule is posted on respective team pages.   	JR ECNL...




					www.ecnlgirls.com


----------



## crush

Houston Showcase is going to be a blast.  My dd is looking forward to playing against up some of, if not the best teams in the country.


----------



## Chris Knight

Dubs said:


> California teams cannot travel as we are still in a stay at home order.  Soccer is not essential and therefore any clubs in CA are not supposed to travel at all... Therefore... no Texas ECNL for CA teams.


Hmmm ... Seems there are 6 NoCal clubs and the LA Breakers from your neck o' the woods attending.

Regardless, we're all the same species battling the same virus aren't we -- Kinda silly that you all are homebound while we've been at it since May ... Right?


----------



## Soccerfan2

Chris Knight said:


> Hmmm ... Seems there are 6 NoCal clubs and the LA Breakers from your neck o' the woods attending.
> 
> Regardless, we're all the same species battling the same virus aren't we -- Kinda silly that you all are homebound while we've been at it since May ... Right?


He’s just sharing info. Those clubs are currently registered and hoping that state guidelines change before the event so they can attend. If guidelines do not change, they will not attend.


----------



## crush

Soccerfan2 said:


> He’s just sharing info. Those clubs are currently registered and hoping that state guidelines change before the event so they can attend. If guidelines do not change, they will not attend.


My dd is going with or without the team.  Special team said they have a special spot if we can;t go as a team.  She and her friends would really like some freedom, exercise and some soccer.  Houston, we have no problem   I now have a new prediction for Houston Showcase showdown.........It will go down.  I can;t wait to watch from my house all the great Texas teams and those around the country.  I'm kind of glad no one from socal is going.


----------



## Kicker4Life

GeekKid said:


> ECNL Girls
> 
> 
> Date: February 13-15, 2016  Age Groups: U15 - U17 National Event, U14 Showcase & JR ECNL Event | Team List  Facility: Meyer Park | 7700 Cypresswood Drive, Spring, Texas 77379  Resource: Game Day Check-List: National Events  Schedule: The schedule is posted on respective team pages.   	JR ECNL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ecnlgirls.com


Wish we were going to be there. Our teams have had some really good battles in the past.


----------



## EOTL

Chris Knight said:


> Hmmm ... Seems there are 6 NoCal clubs and the LA Breakers from your neck o' the woods attending.
> 
> Regardless, we're all the same species battling the same virus aren't we -- Kinda silly that you all are homebound while we've been at it since May ... Right?


Yes same species, but only one state, CA, is trying to save the lives of its citizens. TX does not care who dies so long as little Sally can play soccer, or daddy go to the bar. Kind of like how CA and TX differ on things like education and infant mortality. But at least TX has a $7.25 per hour minimum wage.


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> Yes same species, but only one state, CA, is trying to save the lives of its citizens. TX does not care who dies so long as little Sally can play soccer, or daddy go to the bar. Kind of like how CA and TX differ on things like education and infant mortality. But at least TX has a $7.25 per hour minimum wage.


I CA is trying to save lives, why are they ranked 46th in terms of effective vaccine roll-out?  Why are Inmates and Homeless scheduled to receive the vaccine before people 19-49 with underlying health conditions that increase their risk of severe reactions to Covid?

Your useless, vile insults don’t need to infect every reach of this forum.  

But I’ll give you credit for your first post that doesn’t insult someone.  You wanna debate this, let’s head on over to Off Topic.....


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> I CA is trying to save lives, why are they ranked 46th in terms of effective vaccine roll-out?  Why are Inmates and Homeless scheduled to receive the vaccine before people 19-49 with underlying health conditions that increase their risk of severe reactions to Covid?
> 
> Your useless, vile insults don’t need to infect every reach of this forum.
> 
> But I’ll give you credit for your first post that doesn’t insult someone.  You wanna debate this, let’s head on over to Off Topic.....


Great, let’s move the thread to off topic!


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> I CA is trying to save lives, why are they ranked 46th in terms of effective vaccine roll-out?  Why are Inmates and Homeless scheduled to receive the vaccine before people 19-49 with underlying health conditions that increase their risk of severe reactions to Covid?
> 
> Your useless, vile insults don’t need to infect every reach of this forum.
> 
> But I’ll give you credit for your first post that doesn’t insult someone.  You wanna debate this, let’s head on over to Off Topic.....


It’s interesting that you’re so upset with CA’s vaccine roll out plan, yet it’s crickets from you about the federal government’s complete lack of one. 









						The U.S. Fumbled Its Early Vaccine Rollout. Will the Biden Administration Put America Back on Track?
					

The only way out of this pandemic, public health officials say, is to use vaccines to achieve herd immunity




					time.com
				












						‘Worse Than We Imagined’: Team Trump Left Biden a COVID Nightmare
					

The systems to manufacture, distribute, and track vaccine doses set up by the Trump administration are even more broken than Biden’s COVID team feared.




					www.thedailybeast.com
				












						Biden’s plan to fix the Covid-19 vaccine rollout, explained
					

Here’s how Biden plans to get 100 million vaccine doses out in his first 100 days.




					www.vox.com


----------



## crush

Kicker4Life said:


> I CA is trying to save lives, why are they ranked 46th in terms of effective vaccine roll-out?  Why are Inmates and Homeless scheduled to receive the vaccine before people 19-49 with underlying health conditions that increase their risk of severe reactions to Covid?
> 
> Your useless, vile insults don’t need to infect every reach of this forum.
> 
> But I’ll give you credit for your first post that doesn’t insult someone.  You wanna debate this, let’s head on over to Off Topic.....


Unless of course his insults are directed at me LOL@myself


----------



## dad4

EOTL said:


> Yes same species, but only one state, CA, is trying to save the lives of its citizens. TX does not care who dies so long as little Sally can play soccer, or daddy go to the bar. Kind of like how CA and TX differ on things like education and infant mortality. But at least TX has a $7.25 per hour minimum wage.





Kicker4Life said:


> I CA is trying to save lives, why are they ranked 46th in terms of effective vaccine roll-out?  Why are Inmates and Homeless scheduled to receive the vaccine before people 19-49 with underlying health conditions that increase their risk of severe reactions to Covid?
> 
> Your useless, vile insults don’t need to infect every reach of this forum.
> 
> But I’ll give you credit for your first post that doesn’t insult someone.  You wanna debate this, let’s head on over to Off Topic.....


We’ve ruined half the threads on this site with covid talk.  Do you have to ruin the Texas thread, too?

Just drop it.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Kicker4Life said:


> Refer back to that unfortunate and rather ridiculous situation”.... most olders haven’t played a legit game in almost 10 months


It has been since November 2019, two weekends before Thanksgiving, since the '04s my daughter played with have played an ECNL game in CA. The only refereed games they have played in ECNL were at the Phoenix Showcase last November (2020).


----------



## baller

kickingandscreaming said:


> It has been since November 2019, two weekends before Thanksgiving, since the '04s my daughter played with have played an ECNL game in CA. The only refereed games they have played in ECNL were at the Phoenix Showcase last November.


Yep, same here (with exception of high school) - haven’t played ECNL match since November 2019.  Crazy.


----------



## Sike

Soccerfan2 said:


> He’s just sharing info. Those clubs are currently registered and hoping that state guidelines change before the event so they can attend. If guidelines do not change, they will not attend.


Why do you think they will decide not to attend if the guidelines don't change?  Teams from SoCal attended Surf Cup against the guidelines, right?  I have seen SoCal youth baseball teams going back to Arizona to play the last couple of weekends.  I suspect some SoCal teams will attend Texas regardless of guidelines.


----------



## crush

baller said:


> Yep, same here (with exception of high school) haven’t played ECNL match since November 2019.  Crazy.


So crazy.  My dd has played in like 9 real leagues GDA or ECNL in almost three years now.  One game every four months.  She has been surfing, skate boarding, hiking, painting and now private ceramic class.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

baller said:


> Yep, same here (with exception of high school) - haven’t played ECNL match since November 2019.  Crazy.


Adding to this, they have not been able to scrimmage or have contact in training since March of 2020. Currently, the city won't give them fields and they are crammed into one of the few private facilities in the county (Santa Clara).


----------



## LASTMAN14

Sike said:


> Why do you think they will decide not to attend if the guidelines don't change?  Teams from SoCal attended Surf Cup against the guidelines, right?  I have seen SoCal youth baseball teams going back to Arizona to play the last couple of weekends.  I suspect some SoCal teams will attend Texas regardless of guidelines.


Majority of the teams signed up are from NorCal. Restrictions in their area are tighter than in SoCal. I have also heard/has been posted on other threads that counties will enforce their rules thus clubs are being careful to avoid repercussions.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

LASTMAN14 said:


> Majority of the teams signed up are from NorCal. Restrictions in their area are tighter than in SoCal. I have also heard/has been posted on other threads that counties will enforce their rules thus clubs are being careful to avoid repercussions.


I believe some of the NorCal teams signed up and are hoping travel restrictions change by February so that they can attend.


----------



## EOTL

dad4 said:


> We’ve ruined half the threads on this site with covid talk.  Do you have to ruin the Texas thread, too?
> 
> Just drop it.


Really?  There were two comments about CA’s approach being ridiculous and another about it being silly before I said anything. Then I said nothing offensive in response only to be told that I make vile, useless insults even when I did not here.  I concede the latter is often true when I respond to other vile, useless comments by others, but all of you seem to think that’s a one way street.

Y’all want a fact free zone to whine incessantly about CA’s social distancing regulations. No. If you snowflakes want to talk about soccer, talk about soccer and everything is fine. If you want to talk about CA’s policies, and it seems very much like y’all can’t help yourselves, I’m happy to do that also. God you’re all so mentally fragile that you think you can say whatever you want but can’t handle disagreement. It is seriously pathetic.


----------



## Dubs

Sike said:


> Why do you think they will decide not to attend if the guidelines don't change?  Teams from SoCal attended Surf Cup against the guidelines, right?  I have seen SoCal youth baseball teams going back to Arizona to play the last couple of weekends.  I suspect some SoCal teams will attend Texas regardless of guidelines.


The clubs will put their ability to operate at risk if they ignore the guidelines....especially in counties where they adhere in a very strict way.


----------



## Sike

LASTMAN14 said:


> Majority of the teams signed up are from NorCal. Restrictions in their area are tighter than in SoCal. I have also heard/has been posted on other threads that counties will enforce their rules thus clubs are being careful to avoid repercussions.


Ok, I didn't realize NorCal restrictions were tighter than SoCal.  We are in SoCal.  I don't think the travel restrictions have changed here, but I know other youth sports teams are back traveling to other states now (Arizona and Utah again), including baseball, basketball and water polo.


----------



## Sike

Dubs said:


> The clubs will put their ability to operate at risk if they ignore the guidelines....especially in counties where they adhere in a very strict way.


SoCal counties must not be as strict as I haven't heard of any teams here getting in trouble for traveling for Surf Cup (right?).  The soccer tournaments at Coachella took place the last two weekends with lots of teams in each age group (primarily from SoCal).  There is a high school water polo tournament in Utah this weekend with 20+ SoCal teams attending.  It seems like the restrictions aren't necessarily keeping all SoCal teams away from traveling anymore.


----------



## Dubs

Sike said:


> SoCal counties must not be as strict as I haven't heard of any teams here getting in trouble for traveling for Surf Cup (right?).  The soccer tournaments at Coachella took place the last two weekends with lots of teams in each age group (primarily from SoCal).  There is a high school water polo tournament in Utah this weekend with 20+ SoCal teams attending.  It seems like the restrictions aren't necessarily keeping all SoCal teams away from traveling anymore.


That's probably true.  As @lastman said, it's really county to county in terms of how they enforce.  Too risky for some clubs until advisory is lifted.


----------



## Soccerfan2

Sike said:


> Why do you think they will decide not to attend if the guidelines don't change?  Teams from SoCal attended Surf Cup against the guidelines, right?  I have seen SoCal youth baseball teams going back to Arizona to play the last couple of weekends.  I suspect some SoCal teams will attend Texas regardless of guidelines.


CalSouth provided player cards for Surf. ECNL only accepts US Soccer. US Soccer has made clear that their insurance will not cover teams traveling against state guidelines. The clubs are all coordinating together. They have a meeting with ECNL today about this topic. They will not travel unless the guidelines change.


----------



## Soccerfan2

I meant to say us club, not us soccer


----------



## futboldad1

Real So Cal are sending our u-18 ECNL team but it looks like just Real and Breakers are the clubs going from So Cal..... I am glad Real is getting our older girls seen and the chance for some younger kids to play with them.....Rebels were out in the Carolina showcase in late 2020...... Surf, Blues and LAFC Slammers are the big power three in So Cal but there is lots of talent spread throughout the 14 So Cal ECNL clubs it is just not as deep as it is at those three power house clubs...... but a lack of games makes it hard to show the best results for the So Cal teams as was seen in November when Surf u-16 went 0-3 at the event.....it is a crazy results year for sports but results are not the main thing...... getting our kids seen and getting them as much good soccer as can be had until things get back to normal is all we can hope for.......I pray for a return to normality soon........


----------



## Dubs

futboldad1 said:


> Real So Cal are sending our u-18 ECNL team but it looks like just Real and Breakers are the clubs going from So Cal..... I am glad Real is getting our older girls seen and the chance for some younger kids to play with them.....Rebels were out in the Carolina showcase in late 2020...... Surf, Blues and LAFC Slammers are the big power three in So Cal but there is lots of talent spread throughout the 14 So Cal ECNL clubs it is just not as deep as it is at those three power house clubs...... but a lack of games makes it hard to show the best results for the So Cal teams as was seen in November when Surf u-16 went 0-3 at the event.....it is a crazy results year for sports but results are not the main thing...... getting our kids seen and getting them as much good soccer as can be had until things get back to normal is all we can hope for.......I pray for a return to normality soon........


How are you getting away with sending those teams? Are the clubs just taking a "better to ask for forgiveness later" approach?


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> It’s interesting that you’re so upset with CA’s vaccine roll out plan, yet it’s crickets from you about the federal government’s complete lack of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Fumbled Its Early Vaccine Rollout. Will the Biden Administration Put America Back on Track?
> 
> 
> The only way out of this pandemic, public health officials say, is to use vaccines to achieve herd immunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Worse Than We Imagined’: Team Trump Left Biden a COVID Nightmare
> 
> 
> The systems to manufacture, distribute, and track vaccine doses set up by the Trump administration are even more broken than Biden’s COVID team feared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden’s plan to fix the Covid-19 vaccine rollout, explained
> 
> 
> Here’s how Biden plans to get 100 million vaccine doses out in his first 100 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com


Here comes the other playbook.  nice....we will say things are going to change, but they really don't.  Kinda the way government works.  But since your religion is government, you'll gladly listen to the sermon, telling you how things are going to change for the better, trust them.  I see it now, the federal government putting on the cape and flying in for the rescue.

For everyone sake, I do hope they work out the bugs soon for production, distribution and vaccination - from the federal government on down.  Enough blame to go around for everyone.


----------



## Chris Knight

EOTL said:


> Yes same species, but only one state, CA, is trying to save the lives of its citizens. TX does not care who dies so long as little Sally can play soccer, or daddy go to the bar. Kind of like how CA and TX differ on things like education and infant mortality. But at least TX has a $7.25 per hour minimum wage.


^ Fun!  

Crazy misguided post, and poor guy (in more ways than one it seems) didn't know that I'm a SoCal native


----------



## Chris Knight

LASTMAN14 said:


> Majority of the teams signed up are from NorCal. Restrictions in their area are tighter than in SoCal. I have also heard/has been posted on other threads that counties will enforce their rules thus clubs are being careful to avoid repercussions.


Thanks LASTMAN --

Another of my _please excuse my ignorance of the intricacies of the unfortunate sitch out west _questions ... 

How/why in THE hell would any county/local government official know (or care to know) about, or have the resources to track, a few kids flying to TX?  Has CA already seceded?


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> Really?  There were two comments about CA’s approach being ridiculous and another about it being silly before I said anything. Then I said nothing offensive in response only to be told that I make vile, useless insults even when I did not here.  I concede the latter is often true when I respond to other vile, useless comments by others, but all of you seem to think that’s a one way street.
> 
> Y’all want a fact free zone to whine incessantly about CA’s social distancing regulations. No. If you snowflakes want to talk about soccer, talk about soccer and everything is fine. If you want to talk about CA’s policies, and it seems very much like y’all can’t help yourselves, I’m happy to do that also. God you’re all so mentally fragile that you think you can say whatever you want but can’t handle disagreement. It is seriously pathetic.


OK...let’s keep it on topic.  Is your kids Club traveling to Texas for the Showcase?


----------



## Soccerfan2

Chris Knight said:


> Thanks LASTMAN --
> 
> Another of my _please excuse my ignorance of the intricacies of the unfortunate sitch out west _questions ...
> 
> How/why in THE hell would any county/local government official know (or care to know) about, or have the resources to track, a few kids flying to TX?  Has CA already seceded?


They wouldn’t, and that’s not the reason clubs wouldn’t attend. Clubs don’t want to take the liability risk if us club insurance is not in effect.

I also heard ECNL will not allow clubs to attend in violation of CA health guidelines and that no CA clubs went to Florida showcase. I haven’t verified that. I wonder how that jives with what Futboldad1 said about RealSoCal U18’s?


----------



## GT45

Soccerfan2 said:


> They wouldn’t, and that’s not the reason clubs wouldn’t attend. Clubs don’t want to take the liability risk if us club insurance is not in effect.
> 
> I also heard ECNL will not allow clubs to attend in violation of CA health guidelines and that no CA clubs went to Florida showcase. I haven’t verified that. I wonder how that jives with what Futboldad1 said about RealSoCal U18’s?


I would say that ECNL rumor is false. ECNL teams are traveling, including in other states where the guidelines say otherwise.


----------



## gotothebushes

kickingandscreaming said:


> Adding to this, they have not been able to scrimmage or have contact in training since March of 2020. Currently, the city won't give them fields and they are crammed into one of the few private facilities in the county (Santa Clara).


Crowded? Were all jus trying to stay warm on the small space we have! LOL! Its a joke.


----------



## crush

Chris Knight said:


> Thanks LASTMAN --
> 
> Another of my _please excuse my ignorance of the intricacies of the unfortunate sitch out west _questions ...
> 
> How/why in THE hell would any county/local government official know (or care to know) about, or have the resources to track, a few kids flying to TX?  Has CA already seceded?


My dd is leaving for Houston next month.  I wish her the best.  She just wants to ball.  Time to play folks.


----------



## Soccerfan2

GT45 said:


> I would say that ECNL rumor is false. ECNL teams are traveling, including in other states where the guidelines say otherwise.


What I’m specifically saying is that ECNL teams in CA are not playing in ECNL showcase events since 12/14 when CDPH issued new guidelines prohibiting teams from playing in out of state tournaments. 
The Arizona event was before 12/14, and yes, CA teams went. Surf was not an ECNL event (teams went using CalSouth player cards).  To my knowledge, no CA teams played in the ECNL Florida showcase.


----------



## crush

Soccerfan2 said:


> What I’m specifically saying is that ECNL teams in CA are not playing in ECNL showcase events since 12/14 when CDPH issued new guidelines prohibiting teams from playing in out of state tournaments.
> The Arizona event was before 12/14, and yes, CA teams went. Surf was not an ECNL event (teams went using CalSouth player cards).  To my knowledge, *no CA teams played in the ECNL Florida showcase.*


Way far to fly after AZ.  Makes zero cents if you already did AZ in November.  Those clips helped my dd draw a little interest.  Patients is key.  We have all the time in the world.  Plus, so many of these players and teams flew to Florida every year for the GDA.  They needed a holiday break.  I think in the long run the healing of the mine and body will help these players reach their fullest potential for years to come.  Time to let the kids play some games   I'm playing one on one hoops this Sunday.  I swear I feel amazing and ready to live life to the full.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Chris Knight said:


> Thanks LASTMAN --
> 
> Another of my _please excuse my ignorance of the intricacies of the unfortunate sitch out west _questions ...
> 
> How/why in THE hell would any county/local government official know (or care to know) about, or have the resources to track, a few kids flying to TX?  Has CA already seceded?


Who are you mad at? The messenger? Or the enforcement? And, it’s obvious you missed a great deal of dialogue on how NorCal is handling the situation. Per NorCal posters Santa Clara County is monitoring it. And, clubs have been notified. Unless something has changed then that’s that.


----------



## lafalafa

GT45 said:


> I would say that ECNL rumor is false. ECNL teams are traveling, including in other states where the guidelines say otherwise.


Out of state Tournaments that accept USclub teams from CA have been ongoing last 3-4 weekends.  Number of Feb President day weekend tournaments.  ECNL AZ phoenix scheduled for the boys but will see about that maybe venue move!

March - April has a fair number of out of the state  showcase, tournaments,  Dallas, Vegas, etc to choice from.


----------



## Chris Knight

LASTMAN14 said:


> Who are you mad at? The messenger? Or the enforcement? And, it’s obvious you missed a great deal of dialogue on how NorCal is handling the situation. Per NorCal posters Santa Clara County is monitoring it. And, clubs have been notified. Unless something has changed then that’s that.


Ummm ... "mad"?  Not sure why the question ^ ...

I ain't mad at ya ... Got nothin' but love for ya ... Do your thing boy.

- Tupac 

And of course I "missed a great deal of dialogue on how NorCal is handling the situation" ... hence the "Another of my _please excuse my ignorance of the intricacies of the unfortunate sitch out west" _preface.  

We hear the ECNL TX schedules are coming out tomorrow and the latest "Teams List" (which were just updated again) includes Arsenal FC, DeAnza Force, Davis Legacy, LA Breakers, Marin FC, MVLA, Pleasanton Rage, San Juan SC, and Santa Rosa United ... all of which are CA based aren't they?  Fingers crossed that these brave folks are able to evade the regime ; )


----------



## crush

Chris Knight said:


> Ummm ... "mad"?  Not sure why the question ^ ...
> 
> I ain't mad at ya ... Got nothin' but love for ya ... Do your thing boy.
> 
> - Tupac
> 
> And of course I "missed a great deal of dialogue on how NorCal is handling the situation" ... hence the "Another of my _please excuse my ignorance of the intricacies of the unfortunate sitch out west" _preface.
> 
> We hear the ECNL TX schedules are coming out tomorrow and the latest "Teams List" (which were just updated again) includes Arsenal FC, DeAnza Force, Davis Legacy, LA Breakers, Marin FC, MVLA, Pleasanton Rage, San Juan SC, and Santa Rosa United ... all of which are CA based aren't they?  Fingers crossed that these brave folks are able to evade the regime ; )


Good luck brave families


----------



## crush

@Chris Knight What squad?  Age?  Can someone please tell me about the Houston area and the field conditions?  My dd has been training hard for this.  Meaning, 4 days a week, every week for the Houston Classic.  I looked at the U17 list and it's on.  I will encourage my socal brethren to get on the waiting list.  I hear Nocal might lose one or two.


----------



## baller

crush said:


> @Chris Knight What squad?  Age?  Can someone please tell me about the Houston area and the field conditions?  My dd has been training hard for this.  Meaning, 4 days a week, every week for the Houston Classic.  I looked at the U17 list and it's on.  I will encourage my socal brethren to get on the waiting list.  I hear Nocal might lose one or two.


NorCal ECNL will be there if State allows travel by month’s end.  It’s my understanding ECNL won’t schedule or even accept said teams until then.  Could be hearsay but that’s what I’m hearing.


----------



## crush

baller said:


> NorCal ECNL will be there if State allows travel by month’s end.  It’s my understanding ECNL won’t schedule or even accept said teams until then.  Could be hearsay but that’s what I’m hearing.


I agree baller.  I'm putting my positive vibes, half full glass mind set and of course, the will to live in freedom to cross interstate to ball.  I'm sure the police will arrest her once she flys back from Houston.  I think she should just go, no?


----------



## GT45

Soccerfan2 said:


> What I’m specifically saying is that ECNL teams in CA are not playing in ECNL showcase events since 12/14 when CDPH issued new guidelines prohibiting teams from playing in out of state tournaments.
> The Arizona event was before 12/14, and yes, CA teams went. Surf was not an ECNL event (teams went using CalSouth player cards).  To my knowledge, no CA teams played in the ECNL Florida showcase.


California teams never go to the winter events. They are in high school season at that time. So the only event they may not have attended is Florida (which is normal). But there are So Cal teams going to Texas in February for the ECNL Showcase. It is on the ECNL website.


----------



## Chris Knight

baller said:


> NorCal ECNL will be there if State allows travel by month’s end.  It’s my understanding ECNL won’t schedule or even accept said teams until then.  Could be hearsay but that’s what I’m hearing.











						ECNL Girls
					

Date: February 13-15, 2016  Age Groups: U15 - U17 National Event, U14 Showcase & JR ECNL Event | Team List  Facility: Meyer Park | 7700 Cypresswood Drive, Spring, Texas 77379  Resource: Game Day Check-List: National Events  Schedule: The schedule is posted on respective team pages.   	JR ECNL...




					www.ecnlgirls.com


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Chris Knight said:


> ECNL Girls
> 
> 
> Date: February 13-15, 2016  Age Groups: U15 - U17 National Event, U14 Showcase & JR ECNL Event | Team List  Facility: Meyer Park | 7700 Cypresswood Drive, Spring, Texas 77379  Resource: Game Day Check-List: National Events  Schedule: The schedule is posted on respective team pages.   	JR ECNL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ecnlgirls.com


From NorCal:
- Mustang, MVLA, Pleasanton, San Juan, and Santa Rosa in all age groups and De Anza in all the but the youngest (5 or 6 in each).

No schedule yet - likely due to the uncertainty of whether these teams are allowed to travel. In the fall, we found out the Sunday before the South Carolina ECNL showcase that we wouldn't be going as our club would be de-certified (I believe that was the term used) by the county or city if it attended the event. ECNL may hold off on scheduling games until they get the final word on whether any of these teams are allowed to travel.


----------



## crush

kickingandscreaming said:


> From NorCal:
> - Mustang, MVLA, Pleasanton, San Juan, and Santa Rosa in all age groups and De Anza in all the but the youngest (5 or 6 in each).
> 
> No schedule yet - likely due to the uncertainty of whether these teams are allowed to travel. In the fall, we found out the Sunday before the South Carolina ECNL showcase that we wouldn't be going as our club would be de-certified (I believe that was the term used) by the county or city if it attended the event. ECNL may hold off on scheduling games until they get the final word on whether any of these teams are allowed to travel.


Time to go bro and just go for it.  Gimme a break man, come on, this is so lame.  Time to ball bro.  I want to watch MVLA play real soccer against some of those fast Texas teams.


----------



## Chris Knight

GT45 said:


> California teams never go to the winter events. They are in high school season at that time. So the only event they may not have attended is Florida (which is normal). But there are So Cal teams going to Texas in February for the ECNL Showcase. It is on the ECNL website.


And yet another of what you fine folks my construe as an odd question ... But why would being in high school season have any affect whatsoever on a decision to not attend one of only a handful of national level recruiting events such as an ECNL showcase?  Texas, for example, is in the thick of high school season during the ECNL TX.


----------



## baller

Chris Knight said:


> And yet another of what you fine folks my construe as an odd question ... But why would being in high school season have any affect whatsoever on a decision to not attend one of only a handful of national level recruiting events such as an ECNL showcase?  Texas, for example, is in the thick of high school season during the ECNL TX.


Not an odd question at all.  Historically NorCal ECNL is off during “winter” high school season.  This year - up until this week’s announcement from CIF - kids were allowed to play both HS and club.  Given commitment to 2-3 events/year and that some didn’t even attend Nov Phx, large contingent ‘planning’ to go to Houston.  Now with CIF announcement, who knows what happens.  Either way, at the rate things are going - low confidence travel will even be allowed.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Chris Knight said:


> And yet another of what you fine folks my construe as an odd question ... But why would being in high school season have any affect whatsoever on a decision to not attend one of only a handful of national level recruiting events such as an ECNL showcase?  Texas, for example, is in the thick of high school season during the ECNL TX.


I don't quite know the intricacies of it, but HS athletic associations will disqualify teams if they have players that play in club events during the HS season. As @baller points out, that may be waived this year.


----------



## Chris Knight

kickingandscreaming said:


> I don't quite know the intricacies of it, but *HS athletic associations will disqualify teams if they have players that play in club events during the HS season*. As @baller points out, that may be waived this year.


If *this ^* is accurate ... myyy goodness ... Talk about bizarro world!


----------



## Kicker4Life

Chris Knight said:


> If *this ^* is accurate ... myyy goodness ... Talk about bizarro world!


Ok believe that is a CIF rule.  It was initially waived for this season due to Covid, but they refunded that waiver a few days ago.


----------



## Sike

Kicker4Life said:


> Ok believe that is a CIF rule.  It was initially waived for this season due to Covid, but they refunded that waiver a few days ago.


In years past, there would often be club events right around the beginning of the hs season (think Thanksgiving weekend or first week of December). It is not a CIF violation to play in those events for your club as long as the player hadn't yet played in any hs games.  Players would typically play in those club events and then move to their hs season immediately after.  Considering the first possible game for the hs season this year (for CIFSS anyway) is February 27, there should be no CIF violation if someone plays for their club at the ECNL showcase Feb 13-15.  Of course, I am only speaking to CIF rules, not health guidelines.


----------



## Chris Knight

Guess I'm just struggling to comprehend how/why HS soccer (recreational/for fun/social level) would take precedent or have authority over competitive club level soccer ... 

Must be another Planet California thing?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Chris Knight said:


> Guess I'm just struggling to comprehend how/why HS soccer (recreational/for fun/social level) would take precedent or have authority over competitive club level soccer ...
> 
> Must be another Planet California thing?


Can’t put a blanket statement out like that.  Not everyone is hyped about HS soccer.  It really depends on the program cause some HS’s have strong Coaches and others have Coaches who tell their teams to go run drills while they sit on their phones.


----------



## ITFC Blues

Chris Knight said:


> Guess I'm just struggling to comprehend how/why HS soccer (recreational/for fun/social level) would take precedent or have authority over competitive club level soccer ...
> 
> Must be another Planet California thing?


This year it is up to the players to decide if they want to play club or if they want to play HS.  Yesterday CIF said you can't be in 2 cohorts at the same time so you can't play both.  The real fun part is that some HS coaches are also club coaches, so they are in a difficult spot and have to decide which job to perform.


----------



## crush

Kicker4Life said:


> Can’t put a blanket statement out like that. * Not everyone is hyped about HS soccer. * It really depends on the program cause some HS’s have strong Coaches and others have *Coaches who tell their teams to go run drills while they sit on their phones.*


This is why I said no to being a PE Teacher and Hoops HS coach for a living.  First of all, I would have made everyone in my PE classes run and run some more and I would have been fired by the Principle for being to hard on the kids.  I would also demand healthy habits for a healthy life.  The opposite is also a problem.  Most of the faculty at High Schools and Colleges struggle with the lazy PE Teacher/Head Baseball coach types.  This guy typically starts teaching after 2.  During PE class he rolls the balls out and sits and looks on his phone.  Dad will look out his math class and get all pissed. He would snitch on the coach and depending on how the baseball team is doing and stature with program will determine if Dad will be told to STFU or a big thank you.


----------



## Kicker4Life

crush said:


> This is why I said no to being a PE Teacher and Hoops HS coach for a living.  First of all, I would have made everyone in my PE classes run and run some more and I would have been fired by the Principle for being to hard on the kids.  I would also demand healthy habits for a healthy life.  The opposite is also a problem.  Most of the faculty at High Schools and Colleges struggle with the lazy PE Teacher/Head Baseball coach types.  This guy typically starts teaching after 2.  During PE class he rolls the balls out and sits and looks on his phone.  Dad will look out his math class and get all pissed. He would snitch on the coach and depending on how the baseball team is doing and stature with program will determine if Dad will be told to STFU or a big thank you.


Ummm...ok


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Chris Knight said:


> Guess I'm just struggling to comprehend how/why HS soccer (recreational/for fun/social level) would take precedent or have authority over competitive club level soccer ...
> 
> Must be another Planet California thing?


Here's something I knew of from a few years back. I know as recently as 4 years ago, playing in non-sanctioned events can disqualify a team. Maybe it's changed since.









						Paly girls' season comes to an end after forfeiting playoff win
					

While the SCVAL El Camino Division champion Palo Alto girls'  soccer team was looking forward to Saturday's Central Coast Section Division I quarterfinal match against SCVAL De Anza Division champ Los Gatos, that showdown between league champs will not be held.




					www.paloaltoonline.com


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

kickingandscreaming said:


> From NorCal:
> - Mustang, MVLA, Pleasanton, San Juan, and Santa Rosa in all age groups and De Anza in all the but the youngest (5 or 6 in each).
> 
> No schedule yet - likely due to the uncertainty of whether these teams are allowed to travel. In the fall, we found out the Sunday before the South Carolina ECNL showcase that we wouldn't be going as our club would be de-certified (I believe that was the term used) by the county or city if it attended the event. ECNL may hold off on scheduling games until they get the final word on whether any of these teams are allowed to travel.


I think all 8 NorCal teams are currently listed as going - All of them in the top 2 age groups and 6 in all age groups (Marin and DeAnza not sending all teams). I know that all girls on all those teams won't be going, but hopefully they get the chance. Don't think things went sideways in any of those clubs that attended AZ in the late fall.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

Chris Knight said:


> Guess I'm just struggling to comprehend how/why HS soccer (recreational/for fun/social level) would take precedent or have authority over competitive club level soccer ...
> 
> Must be another Planet California thing?


I agree that it shouldn't be legislated into playing one or the other -- I didn't agree with that when it was a DA rule either.  I do however think that it is good to only participate in one of those at a time, so there aren't over use injuries that do seem to be growing in adolescent athletes who are becoming more and more specialized at younger ages.


----------



## gotothebushes

'We're on the downslope': Bay Area ICU capacity dramatically improves but exiting stay-at-home order still unclear
					

"This could potentially be the beginning of the end," said UCSF Epidemiologist Dr. George Rutherford.




					abc7news.com


----------



## kickingandscreaming

gotothebushes said:


> 'We're on the downslope': Bay Area ICU capacity dramatically improves but exiting stay-at-home order still unclear
> 
> 
> "This could potentially be the beginning of the end," said UCSF Epidemiologist Dr. George Rutherford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc7news.com


This story leads with the following sentence.
"A stunning turn with regional ICU availability numbers."

Now, take a look at what I posted yesterday (below) on the "Bad News" thread. It was a post about how CA is denying access to how they calculate ICU capacity. The next paragraph is a quote from the story explaining why they didn't want to release the data. A day later we have a "stunning turn with regional ICU availability numbers". 

CHHS spokeswoman Kate Folmar said projected ICU capacity is based on multiple variables, including available beds and staffing. "These fluid, on-the-ground conditions cannot be boiled down to a single data point — and to do so would mislead and create greater uncertainty for Californians," she said in a statement.

***

*California ignores public records request, keeps coronavirus data hidden*


----------



## gotothebushes

kickingandscreaming said:


> This story leads with the following sentence.
> "A stunning turn with regional ICU availability numbers."
> 
> Now, take a look at what I posted yesterday (below) on the "Bad News" thread. It was a post about how CA is denying access to how they calculate ICU capacity. The next paragraph is a quote from the story explaining why they didn't want to release the data. A day later we have a "stunning turn with regional ICU availability numbers".
> 
> CHHS spokeswoman Kate Folmar said projected ICU capacity is based on multiple variables, including available beds and staffing. "These fluid, on-the-ground conditions cannot be boiled down to a single data point — and to do so would mislead and create greater uncertainty for Californians," she said in a statement.
> 
> ***
> 
> *California ignores public records request, keeps coronavirus data hidden*


Thanks for the bad news! Lol! Unbelievable!


----------



## kickingandscreaming

gotothebushes said:


> Thanks for the bad news! Lol! Unbelievable!


Yeah, crazy. I'll add your link to the Bad News thread as a reply to my initial post and it can be discussed there for those interested in doing so. No need to send another thread down that rabbit hole.


----------



## whatithink

Chris Knight said:


> Guess I'm just struggling to comprehend how/why HS soccer (recreational/for fun/social level) would take precedent or have authority over competitive club level soccer ...
> 
> Must be another Planet California thing?


Its the same in AZ, you pick one or the other. Given the number of practices and games both want the kids to participate in, it makes sense.

Everyone knows when they chose one of the other (kids want to play HS in the main), so no big deal that I can see.

Obv. DA (B & G) and now MLS Next mandate that there is no HS play, so again people know up front.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

Chris Knight said:


> Guess I'm just struggling to comprehend how/why HS soccer (recreational/for fun/social level) would take precedent or have authority over competitive club level soccer ...
> 
> Must be another Planet California thing?


Kids have not seen their high school friends in a while.  They have seen their club soccer friends every week.  Most kids will want to go back and play High School soccer.


----------



## EOTL

kickingandscreaming said:


> This story leads with the following sentence.
> "A stunning turn with regional ICU availability numbers."
> 
> Now, take a look at what I posted yesterday (below) on the "Bad News" thread. It was a post about how CA is denying access to how they calculate ICU capacity. The next paragraph is a quote from the story explaining why they didn't want to release the data. A day later we have a "stunning turn with regional ICU availability numbers".
> 
> CHHS spokeswoman Kate Folmar said projected ICU capacity is based on multiple variables, including available beds and staffing. "These fluid, on-the-ground conditions cannot be boiled down to a single data point — and to do so would mislead and create greater uncertainty for Californians," she said in a statement.
> 
> ***
> 
> *California ignores public records request, keeps coronavirus data hidden*


I’m sure the governor was caught up in a deep state conspiracy to ruin the economy because he benefits so much personally from passing marijuana bills and telling people the earth isn’t flat.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> I’m sure the governor was caught up in a deep state conspiracy to ruin the economy because he benefits so much personally from passing marijuana bills and telling people the earth isn’t flat.


Wellll, he's not dumb enough to tell people about flat earth stuff, that would exceed even his selling capabilities.  The other two?? Totally happening.  You are only scratching the surface with his support of "the chronic" bills.  Dig deep enough and you'll likely see other stuff.  It's probably what the Laundromat meeting was all about.


----------



## futboldad1

Another soccer thread dragged into the political weeds......... post/stay in the appropriate forum for the love of God!


----------



## EOTL

happy9 said:


> Wellll, he's not dumb enough to tell people about flat earth stuff, that would exceed even his selling capabilities.  The other two?? Totally happening.  You are only scratching the surface with his support of "the chronic" bills.  Dig deep enough and you'll likely see other stuff.  It's probably what the Laundromat meeting was all about.


...and the election was stolen from Velveeta Voldemort.


----------



## happy9

EOTL said:


> ...and the election was stolen from Velveeta Voldemort.


tru  dat.  But let's hope there is more participation from CA GA teams at the GA Round Rock showcase next month.


----------



## ToonArmy

happy9 said:


> tru  dat.  But let's hope there is more participation from CA GA teams at the GA Round Rock showcase next month.


Did they come out with a list of teams attending yet like ECNL Texas did?


----------



## happy9

Not yet.  Plenty of buzz but no lists yet.  I'd assume most of the league east of the CA border will be in attendance.  Have no idea what's going on with the NORCAL/SOCAL and NW teams.  

We will see.


----------



## GT45

ToonArmy said:


> Did they come out with a list of teams attending yet like ECNL Texas did?


They have had the list available for weeks. It is right here on their site:








						ECNL Girls
					

Date: February 13-15, 2016  Age Groups: U15 - U17 National Event, U14 Showcase & JR ECNL Event | Team List  Facility: Meyer Park | 7700 Cypresswood Drive, Spring, Texas 77379  Resource: Game Day Check-List: National Events  Schedule: The schedule is posted on respective team pages.   	JR ECNL...




					www.ecnlgirls.com


----------



## GeekKid

GT45 said:


> They have had the list available for weeks. It is right here on their site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECNL Girls
> 
> 
> Date: February 13-15, 2016  Age Groups: U15 - U17 National Event, U14 Showcase & JR ECNL Event | Team List  Facility: Meyer Park | 7700 Cypresswood Drive, Spring, Texas 77379  Resource: Game Day Check-List: National Events  Schedule: The schedule is posted on respective team pages.   	JR ECNL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ecnlgirls.com


I think they were looking for the GA Showcase tournament in Round Rock Texas not the Texas ECNL event.


----------



## Seven

The ECNL has barred CA teams from competing in the Houston Showcase. The CA teams have already been removed from the event attendance list.


----------



## futboldad1

Seven said:


> The ECNL has barred CA teams from competing in the Houston Showcase. The CA teams have already been removed from the event attendance list.


The above post is accurate


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

futboldad1 said:


> The above post is accurate


yep -- we were notified by our club a bit ago


----------



## crush

Seven said:


> The ECNL has barred CA teams from competing in the Houston Showcase. The CA teams have already been removed from the event attendance list.


That bites big time.  Seriously, what a joke!!!  I'm so disappointed in the decision makers.  Well, maybe my dd needed more time to train since the girls have to stay 6 feet away the last 10 months of training.  This is going on 11 months of compete BS and so wrong.


----------



## EOTL

Seven said:


> The ECNL has barred CA teams from competing in the Houston Showcase. The CA teams have already been removed from the event attendance list.


Maybe this will be the action that finally causes CA magats to reconsider 11 months of poor decisions that contributed to the current situation, so we can finally unite for the common good to end this crisis.

But really, you’ll just whine some more that Gavin Newsom had an affair and dinner at the French Laundry, and we’ll wait for a vaccine to save us from the trumpanzees.


----------



## gotothebushes

Schedules are out on the ecnl app


----------



## Kicker4Life

gotothebushes said:


> Schedules are out on the ecnl app


Meh....not happy we can’t play


----------



## gotothebushes

__





						Total Global Sports
					






					public.totalglobalsports.com


----------



## gotothebushes

Kicker4Life said:


> Meh....not happy we can’t play


 Pretty sad to say the least!


----------



## crush

gotothebushes said:


> Pretty sad to say the least!


Bro, how do you find all this stuff?


----------



## gotothebushes

Santa Clara County reverses prep sports rules to fall in line with rest of California
					

After an emotional day for high school athletes and coaches, Santa Clara County officials reverse restrictions




					www.mercurynews.com


----------



## kickingandscreaming

gotothebushes said:


> Santa Clara County reverses prep sports rules to fall in line with rest of California
> 
> 
> After an emotional day for high school athletes and coaches, Santa Clara County officials reverse restrictions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercurynews.com


The decision makers in Santa Clara County have the special talent of being amazingly "woke" and amazingly out of touch at the same time.


----------



## gotothebushes

crush said:


> Bro, how do you find all this stuff?


It’s luck!


----------



## Chris Knight

EOTL said:


> Maybe this will be the action that finally causes CA magats to reconsider 11 months of poor decisions that contributed to the current situation, so we can finally unite for the common good to end this crisis.
> 
> But really, you’ll just whine some more that Gavin Newsom had an affair and dinner at the French Laundry, and we’ll wait for a vaccine to save us from the trumpanzees.


A touch or two of brilliance here ^ EOTL, but as if those "poor decisions" actually had any bearing on the situation out there on The Golden Coast ...

We (the 290,000,000 or so others) sincerely feel for you guys


----------



## Chris Knight

Kicker4Life said:


> Meh....not happy we can’t play


Meh indeed Kicker ... 

Instead of matching up with MVLA, looks like my kid is stuck with Minnesota Thunder


----------



## dad4

Chris Knight said:


> Meh indeed Kicker ...
> 
> Instead of matching up with MVLA, looks like my kid is stuck with Minnesota Thunder


I bet the MVLA kids are even more annoyed.  At least your kid can play...


----------



## crush

dad4 said:


> I bet the MVLA kids are even more annoyed.  At least your kid can play...


No offense dad, but the Thunder from MN is nothing compared to playing #1 MVLA.  I'm not taking anything away from the Thunder but I would be pissed off and so would my goat.  Sorry Chris for the let down.  I feel your pain today.


----------



## Sike

youthsportsugghhh said:


> yep -- we were notified by our club a bit ago


Did ECNL do this before CA lifted the stay at home order earlier this week?  Just trying to understand as technically travel is allowed since the order was lifted, right?


----------



## dad4

Sike said:


> Did ECNL do this before CA lifted the stay at home order earlier this week?  Just trying to understand as technically travel is allowed since the order was lifted, right?


Travel is still banned, as are tournaments of any kind.


----------



## Speed

dad4 said:


> Travel is still banned, as are tournaments of any kind.


My work around is semantics. I do a lot of work for the state. Its not a tournament, a 'showcase'


----------



## dad4

Speed said:


> My work around is semantics. I do a lot of work for the state. Its not a tournament, a 'showcase'


Bigger question is what does it look like as you drive by.  

If you have 8 teams and 200 parents all in one place, you may run into problems.

If those same 8 teams are at 4 different high school fields with masked parents 10 feet apart in the stands, it is lower risk and you're probably fine.


----------



## lafalafa

Speed said:


> My work around is semantics. I do a lot of work for the state. Its not a tournament, a 'showcase'


LA county has  mandatory 10 day travel Quarantine but there is a list of exemptions but travel to play soccer for non professional sports teams is not one of them.

It's basically a honor system and not enforced unless you work for a company or govt orgainzation that does.

Our school district asked all athletes in conditioning to quarantine for 10 days on return if they travel to play games, tournaments, showcases, or whatever you want to call them.


----------



## Soccerfan2

Speed said:


> My work around is semantics. I do a lot of work for the state. Its not a tournament, a 'showcase'


Ha! That was my argument too. Unfortunately US club and ECNL do not agree with us


----------



## Mile High Dad

Texas showcase canceled due to weather.


----------



## Speed

Mile High Dad said:


> Texas showcase canceled due to weather.


ya and family in Denver said your highs this weekend are 6!?!


----------



## Mile High Dad

Speed said:


> ya and family in Denver said your highs this weekend are 6!?!


And lows will be 10 below. Usually in shorts if it is above 30 but 6 is stay inside cold. Initially was upset about the call but watching all of those videos of I35 was heartbreaking. Prayers for all of the victims. Bundle up and stay safe. We will travel and play another day.


----------



## crush

Mile High Dad said:


> And lows will be 10 below. Usually in shorts if it is above 30 but 6 is stay inside cold. Initially was upset about the call but watching all of those videos of I35 was heartbreaking. Prayers for all of the victims. Bundle up and stay safe. We will travel and play another day.


Do the clubs in CO have inside place to ball?  I have a dear friend from OC that is looking to move.  I told him I would ask my pal from the Mile High state.  Stay warm bro,  I wear shorts all the time too.  I wore pants the other day and I swear I had at least three people remark that they never see me wearing pants.  Great stuff


----------



## Mile High Dad

crush said:


> Do the clubs in CO have inside place to ball?  I have a dear friend from OC that is looking to move.  I told him I would ask my pal from the Mile High state.  Stay warm bro,  I wear shorts all the time too.  I wore pants the other day and I swear I had at least three people remark that they never see me wearing pants.  Great stuff


Yes Real has access to indoor fields at our Rec Centers. Rush and Rapids also use “bubbles” in their territories. As much crappy weather we get, we could use a few more. These arenas fill up fast when the weather doesn’t cooperate. They still practice quite a bit in pretty foul weather, comes with the territory. Also got much nicer when the DD could drive herself to practice. Bundle up baby!!!


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Mile High Dad said:


> Yes Real has access to indoor fields at our Rec Centers. Rush and Rapids also use “bubbles” in their territories. As much crappy weather we get, we could use a few more. These arenas fill up fast when the weather doesn’t cooperate. They still practice quite a bit in pretty foul weather, comes with the territory. Also got much nicer when the DD could drive herself to practice. Bundle up baby!!!


Honestly, I was shocked at how "decent" 30 degrees felt when the sun was out and the wind wasn't blowing. Once the wind starts going, it's a different ballgame.


----------



## Desert Hound

crush said:


> Do the clubs in CO have inside place to ball?


Maybe not inside, but they have places to go. 

Exhibit A:


----------

